# Looking For A Manual



## randyjaco (Oct 5, 2015)

A while back I picked up a Dorian horizontal milling attachment setup for my BP clone. What I didn't get was an instruction manual to set it up.   Does anyone have  one or similar make they could copy for me?

Thanks
Randy


----------



## David VanNorman (Oct 6, 2015)

A while back I remembered seeing such a set up in either home shop Machinist  or machinist workshop.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 6, 2015)

Randy,

Have you looked on Dorain's website?  May have to do some digging, there should be something there.  If not email them.  They are pretty good people to deal with.  At least that's what my brother tells me.  They are close to home, too!


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 6, 2015)

I will give Dorian support a call in  the morning. 
Thanks guys
Randy


----------



## comstock-friend (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm told Bridgeport never did a manual on the originals (other than a parts section drawing). Sing out if you find anything for the Dorian...

John


----------



## randyjaco (Oct 28, 2015)

Dorian sent me this


----------



## comstock-friend (Oct 28, 2015)

Thank you! I 'trammed' mine the first (and only) time I used it by running the indicating flat up to the vice. Tighten vice and the right angle head at same time and figured that since the vice is holding the work, the head will be a right angles to the work.

Thanks again.

John


----------

